# Hi from Australia!



## Taf (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey 

I'm Toni, 15 years old and live in Perth. But moving to Victoria in 4 days. I can't wait.

I have loved horses all my life but my family has just never had enough money to get one. I used to ride my aunties horses, but that was about 5 years ago. When I move to Victoria I finally get to get some horses.

Anyone else here from Victoria, Australia?
I'd love to meet new people 

Anyone have any tips for me for getting my first horse?
I'm a nervous beginner. :-|

Thanks


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Toni! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Im on the 2nd turn to welcome you ;-)

A very warm welcome to the forum and I love Australia, thought never been there but I'd love to go there

Hope you have a safe journey and transfer of places ;-)

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi and welcome. Hope that you've a horse of your own in some day.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

hey toni ! 
Welcome to the forum and have tons of fun posting !!!! =]


----------



## Connemara93 (Nov 7, 2008)

Welcome Toni!

My name's Jassy and im 15 years old too, but in QLD. 

Hope you enjoy the forum!


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

hi there! I'm in Australia too - but SA.

Hope you enjoy the forum!


----------



## bway1341 (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Moving and getting a horse - what a great thrill!

As for tips on getting a horse, I would strongly advise getting acquainted at a stable in your new area. If you can get a job and some lessons there it will give you some great experience as to what discipline you want to follow and what kind of horse you need - as well as learning how to take care of one.

Good luck with your move!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

hi we are happy to haev you!! enjoy posting!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Toni!
Nice to meet you!
You will learn alot on here


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome! Good luck with the move and the new horse!

Just relax and it will all go smoothly


----------

